# Rescue questions



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, I was wondering how find a good home for a GSD I had intended on keeping after rescuing her away from my uncle, but finances took a turn for the worse. I am in need of placing my "foster" 2/3 yr old GSD, but ONLY to the right person. I have lost my job.







I wished I could just hurry and get another job, but no one is hiring now so I'm going to the unemployment office with a long story with my job... 

She at first was a rescue from my uncle who didn't have a job, so I took her after he accidentally hit her with his truck. I got her checked out at the vet and everything was fine they just wanted her to gain weight. I took her to my home... never knowing I would lose my job later... She never gained any weight and she eats a lot, I'm thinking she is just frail. But the other day I saw blood in her stool! We can't even afford our bills now so how am I supposed to take her to see whats wrong. Someone please help me find somewhere she can go where someone has a stable job and income and can take her to the vet and run the neccesary tests.

Before you post, if you have something negative to say, please refrain. You don't know my situation, and before all this it was a worry free failed foster. I tried to do the right thing by "rescuing her" and trust me, what she was in before, she would've gotten killed and I had the money then... I intended to keep her until we found another home for her, but she ended up being a joy to be around so she stayed for almost a year. I just want her to be happy and taken care of, and I love her so much but we are struggling to keep up finacially so now we are just going to find her a home like we originally planned to do. It won't be like this forever, can she afford to wait? I'm not sure how long it will take me to get unemployment started or even if they will do it in my situation, much less get another job.

So, details about her, she is a small GSD, only about 60lbs, and I have never been able to get her to gain any weight and I've had her for awhile. I hate changing her foods bc it really upsets her tummy and she gets sick even when I gradually mix it. So I feed her Purina One puppy (more calories to gain weight and nutrition) and Pedigree mixed. The vet likes the Purina idea, not the pedigree but I am just so scared to change her diet now, especially after seeing the blood. It was only once, and it couldve meant nothing, like tissue tearing when you have trouble going, but it could also be something more serious!







I can't stand to think of something happening to her... I just want her to have a great home. I wish it could be with me.

She is a charachter, and she plays a little rough but understands a Firm "no" and she knows if you say to lay, or to sit, she will. She's the best ever, although a bit clumsy with her body so she's constantly knocking things over but you can't get mad at her bc shes such a big goof lol. Plus, we live in a small apartment, so if she had more room....

One thing that is bad though, she has animal aggression. Cats... if youre outside, ALWAYS keep her on a lead, or she will dart off if she sees one, and will most likely kill it unless she is used to it. But inside, she is fine with them if supervised.... closely. Theres only one dog she gets along with and that's my 10 pound minipin/dachshund mix. I know she could get used to another dog, but at first it would have to be supervised. 

I have posted pics... and if any of you can please try to help me help her, that would be awesome. It's not as urgent as the ones in high kill shelters, but to me it's urgent because I don't know when I'll get a job and I am so scared of that blood in her stool and me not being able to take her to the vet right now. She doesn't act like she's in pain, even when going potty but still. she's so sweet and she deserves more than I can give her right now, even though I really want to keep her.







In fact if I hurry and find a job, there may be no need for this message.




























Just look at her. It makes me want to cry! If only we could afford her vet visits right now to see if anythng is wrong! If it weren't for this, I would try to stick it out, but what if something is wrong? I couldn't afford to treat her! I feel so horrible! If anyone hears anything, please let me know. I only want the best for her!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

have you contacted the local rescues to see if they can do a courtesy post for you?

Was she ever checked for worms? 

How long ago was she hit by the truck? Long enough that it can be dismissed as a cause for the blood?

I'm not fond of either of the dog foods so that could be a reason she doesn't gain weight.

Is she spayed? UTD on shots?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

First off Husky Lover 
I will wish you luck in finding a job and lets all hope that it won't come to needing to rehome her. Should you have to rehome her there are many nice rescues that the members here are part of and volunteer for. 
Do you have a time scale that we need to be concerned with?? 

For rehoming purposes: 
Is she spayed 
good with kids good with dogs (it seems so by the photos) 
is she okay with cats and/or other smaller animals 
is she up to date on vaccines? 
Great pix of her lets see if we can't help you out- 

I wish you luck and am sending you great hopes and wishes for a FULL recovery and then some!!! 
Above all Keep your chin up - we are all in this troubled time together and will all get through it with each other's assistance! 


Slainte (To your health)


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear of these unfortunate events.Would turning her over to the vet be an option? Would the vet check her and bill you? I know probably not.Hope you find her a place to go and get healthy.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh regards to the blood - can be anything from irritation from Diarrhea or constipation to worms or something a bit more of an issue - 
How long has she had the blood in the stool?? 
Sorry for asking unruly details but......Is it bright red.... are there clots in it ? Is it VERY stinky (much more so than the normal)
is there mucus in the stool as well?? 
is there any evidence of worms??
has she recently had anything unusual to eat- (IE something fatty- steak-- etc or any evidence to her catching a squirrel or rodent- or gotten into some trash perhaps)????


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

She is not spayed but doesn't let any other dogs near her (even Bruiser, she never flags or lets him get around her down there... is that weird?) And I was going to spay her with Animal Allies just for the satisfaction of knowing bc I was going to keep her... but then I lost the job.. It's not worms we have wormed her before (unless she caught them recently, but would'nt my other dog be infected too then?), and he just hit her legs, do you think it could still be that? It was back almost a year ago though. She is almost due for her shots, my mother says she might be able to help me get those... they are cheap anyway though we can probably do that. Honestly, I'm hoping that I will get the unem. or get a job so I can take her myself and keep her, I hate this!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I can only imagine that you do April- NONE of us ever go into getting a dog if they thought something like this could happen.....By the Grace of God it could be any ONE of us....so like I say we are all inn the same troublesome boat in troublesome waters and lets just all pull together and see what can be done.
What vet do you go to?? Ask around for some prices and make sure they tell you how much for the office call..... The vet I work at charges 40-50 for just the office visit ....I know they need to make a profit....but here and there they could forgo it once in awhile((((you can see why I could never own a practice myself))))


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

To the other comments, she loves children but is rough at play and she could accidentally hurt a child, so would need to be supervised, and has def. tried to bite other dogs. She is only good with my lil guy you can see in the pics. (i am sure with supervision she would get used to and even like a playmate though) and we do have a cat as well... she is fine with her, in the house, but any other cat that she doesnt know or if our cat gets ouside she wants to chase her... I would not trust her with one at first.

The blood in the stool, I'm not sure how long it's been there, but when I was picking up her stool in a baggie the other day I noticed it. The stool itself was normal, easy to pick up so I looked at it, and there was streaks of red in it. It wasn't dark at all, it was bright, and faint. It still scares me though...







I will check her stool from now on. I hope it doesn't reappear. As far as mucous, I have seen that, very little and only sometimes when her tummy is upset from eating something, is that a problem? I didn't know that was a bad thing I just thought it was part of her VERY sensitive digestive system. No clots of blood, no worms or odor (besides the normal odor lol)

Oh, it would be wonderful if I didn't have to rehome her! I have checked with some vets, they wouldnt bill me. I take her to Banfield Pet Hospital, and there are different vets around here, but mostly none that would bill me. I wonder if I call them all maybe if theres a slight chance that one might do it.. I wished I had a credit card!!!

Another thing, she is weary of men, until she gets used to them. Most women are fine. Kids, fine, if supervised. Cats, I would say no but if it must be done, it can be... bc she doesn't mess with our cat very often.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Is she on HW preventative? I know HW is pretty big in SC. Important to know her HW status.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/what_y...inary_care.html


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

No, no Heartguard or other... that is another reason I am so paranoid about her health!







I get so afraid she will get heartworms even though I know of no dogs that have ever had them but like you say, HW are supposed to be big here. A test is only 12 at Banfield, if I go on a day they are waving the office fee. (But the treatments are what I can't get right now) Gosh if I heard this story from someone I knew I'd be horrified. Poor Mia. :'(


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Why was she not on HW preventative?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through this, April. You can tell by the pictures how happy Mia is with you. It was a great thing you did for her by adopting her and getting her into a better environment.

Be sure to check out the link myamom posted above. It had a lot of info on finding ways to get vet care when you can't afford it. Definitely check with your local humane society. Many of them have a medical department with lower cost services (including heartworm testing/protection, spaying, shots, etc).

I hope that you find another job soon so that you won't have to give up your beloved girl (she's very pretty, by the way).


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

Chantell, at first it was because the doc wouldn't test her until her legs healed from the accident... (I don't know why bc I was going to buy the hw prev. that day but they won't let you buy it til she's tested) and now it is bc I can't afford it. I am honest... nothing to hide. Which is why I say its very hard to not worry about her so much....


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

Karin, It makes me happy to hear someone say she looks happy. If she could talk, all she would say all day was... "I love you Mommy!" She loves me so much and does the cutest things like lay her head on your knee and wag her tail when you don't feel good. 

I love this link! I am going to contact the HS here and see what they can do!























Does anyone know if they help with HW meds?

And thanks for saying she's pretty! I know she is. HEHE!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

She looks sooo much like my pup... could be her twin! Do not give up, if she is meant to be with you, everything will work out!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Was the wormimg done at home or at a vets office? There are many different types of wormers that they sell but they are not broad spectrum like the one a vet would use. If she is eating good, won't gain weight and has bloody stool my first two things to check would be to worm her at a vet and do a HW test.


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

To answer your edited question LadyHawk, she does sometimes sneak into the trash but I think only once that I even remember, and I do feed her cooked beef, cooked chicken, and only things that I have heard are good for dogs, not like pork or anything. I have fed her fat before, in hopes that all the calories would help her weight, but... I decided against that bc if it's not good for humans, it can't be good for dogs!

You are most kind, I bet your furbabies are all spoiled!


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

Chantell, I am gonna have to scout out your pics then hehe. And thank you. I do feel like she's meant to be with me. 

Tri-shepherd, it was done at my home with Hartz Worming Liquid. Since I don't know if she ever had worms, I don't know if it worked but I have never seen worms in her stool. I know there are some that are microscopic though.

Do you think that it could be hw??? I will die if it is bc it would be all my fault. there was a couple months or so where she was healed and off the antibiotics before I lost the job! I couldve taken her I just never found the time after work.







I pray that is not it.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I had a foster that I could not get to put on weight at all even giving him 6-7 cups of food a day for 2 weeks and once he was transfer to the actual rescue since I was a temporary haven from the shelter to the rescue he was found to be strong HW positive and that is what kept him from gaining weight. There are also other bacteria and parasites besides worms that will cause a bloody stool. The first thing I would do is to have the stool checked for worms or organisms and then if that is clear I would go HW test. I'm not saying never have her HW tested but if it is worms than the HW test can wait a month till you can afford it. 

Are there any mobile vet clinics near you? We have a mobile vet that does shots and HW testing for extremely cheap with no office visit fee.


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Tri Shepherd! We have a mobile vet here and they do shots, but you gave me the idea to see if they do the HW. Of course, I will def get their shots there, bc its cheapest! Thanks!!









How long does it take for HW to kill? And how long before they cant be treated? I'm so paranoid about everything and I'm going to worry myself to death over whether or not she's alright.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

The treatment depends on the severity of the case. If it is a slight case a lot of vets may recommend just giving HW pills that will kill of the worms over time. If it is a severe case it can be multiple shots over several months. Also get her wormed at the mobile vet. Ours does it for $10-$15 for a full spectrum worming. I am not sure if yours does stool samples or not. I know that mine does not. 

Oh to kill the dog....it depends on how bad it is now and how weak the dog is. I have seen the case of my neighbors dog that lived with HW for 9 months before being treated and she is better now. The foster I had looked like he had had it a while and also had poor nutrition so I don't know how long he had it but he was very lethargic at times and was easily 15 pounds under weight. If in the case of an already sick dog I would think 6 months to a year and a healthy dog a year. HW can actually show negative in a positive dog and then 6 months later they can show positive.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Sending out good thoughts to you and your family that you will find a job soon, April.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The "blood" in the stool may not be blood at all and it may not be a problem if it is.
Being wormed with an OTC wormer without being tested for worms is a problem. So is no heartworm preventative and no heartworm test. You may not think you know any dogs with heartworm but you probably know them without realizing they are HW+. It's transferred by mosquitos and is a real problem in the south. 
Internal parasites are a big reason for lack of weight gain. We wormed the old boy I got from the pound repeatedly - he was supporting a gazzillion worms of different varieties. We never got him healthy enough to treat his HW.
I hope you are able to get unemployment money. And, of course, a permanent job. Try some of the alternative resources for financing the health care. (When you do get a job, start saving money so that being unemployed is so dire if it ever happens again.) If you did have a credit card, you would want to pay the balance in full every month anyway. (It gets crazy not to.)

Good luck with finding the resources for your dog's care. Dogs who aren't good with either other dogs or cats, who have health problems.... they're just not that easy to place.


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

I know and thanks middleofnowhere. I hope it isn't a problem. I didn't know that treating for worms was bad for them if they didn't have them. So far, I haven't seen any more blood. To top this all off, my husband got an hour cut at work. He pretty much just told me were going to have to place her. He may can be convinced that we don't. But usually, he can't be persuaded about anything once he makes up his mind. He says 3 animals are just too much, well right now, and that what if something happens to Bruiser or Lily. I understand all that, but I love Mia. I would miss her sooo much.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Unfortunately....adopting this dog out by yourself..in it's current state is NOT in the best intest of the dog as she is not spayed and may have health issuses...including heartworm. I don't think a rescue could in all good conscience courtesy post her for you unspayed and having potential health problems as well. I think what is best for the dog is to try to get her into a good rescue.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Any updates? Hope all is well!


----------

